# what Jack for router table



## Stooby (24 May 2015)

Hello, I remember some of you suggested using a car Jack to push up a plunge router under the table for height amusement. What kind do you use, just a normal scissor jack?


----------



## Chippygeoff (24 May 2015)

Hi Stooby. It was me that posted about the scissor jack. I got mine from Halfords and I think it was about £15. Make sure it has the hols in the base so you can screw it down. Also have a piece of rubber for where the router comes into contact with the scissor jack lifting plate. Axminster do a height adjuster but at almost £300 a lot more expensive than a scissor jack and it does exactly the same job. You can adjust the height with your hand as it is that easy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Peter Sefton (24 May 2015)

Just don't crush the motor housing as one of my students did, make sure you always unlock the plunge bars!

You don't have to pay £300 to lift a router you could use a Router Raizer

Cheers Peter


----------



## Claymore (24 May 2015)

I used a cheap scissor jack and it works fine BUT i did have problems with the pressure bending the 6mm Corian router plate so bought a piece of 6mm alloy and bolted it into my table and it works great.


----------



## Paul Dye (24 May 2015)

+1 for the scissor jack, got mine from a car that was being scrapped, grand cost of £0


----------



## scrimper (24 May 2015)

With my ELU router in a home made table I just use a piece of screwed rod with a wing nut on the end seems to work fine.


----------



## monkeybiter (24 May 2015)

I use an old bottle jack of the screw variety [not hydraulic] Where the jack meets the router a made a ply plate with four partially screwed woodscrews each standing proud and alligned so they fit into corresponding bolt holes in the router motor casing, pushing against the countersunk bolt heads and allowing a cooling air flow through the resulting gap into the router casing, preventing overheating.


----------



## Cordy (25 May 2015)

This is my Router Lifter; £10 from Machine Mart
The wood scraps are just a guide

Router is Hitachi -- excellent machine
Table is Trend -- average


----------



## Chippygeoff (25 May 2015)

This is my router table complete with Halfords scissor jack. The jack is screwed to the bench and in perfect alignment with the Makita router. Winding it up and down can be done with the fingers although I tend to use an old screwdriver. Very fine adjustments can be made and sometimes I may have 20 items I do all together and it has never moved from the setting I set it at.


----------



## kinsella (25 May 2015)

You could make your own. Check out this link. 

http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/build.html


----------

